# Blurred Library photo but sharp in Develop module



## vipantonio (Jul 22, 2013)

I experience this issue since Lightroom 3.6 but it is not yet solved in Lightroom 5. 
When viewing image in Library module - it is blurred. Switching in Develop module it is tacky sharp (See attached image). Images are viewed at "FIT" size, not in 1:1

Read many threads suggesting update video drivers, increase preview size, render previews - none helped. Exporting file results in sharp picture seen in Develop module. 

OS: Windows 8 64bit (tried Windows 7 64 bit - same). Issue reproduced on Lightroom 5


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi vipantonio, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay replying.

So if you zoom into 1:1 view, do they then match?


----------



## vipantonio (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, they match


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 26, 2013)

I think what you're seeing is a difference in the methods used to show the previews.  In the Library module, it shows a pre-rendered preview, whereas Develop uses the full resolution and downsizes it on the fly.  

One thing you could try is making a Develop change that would make the current pre-rendered previews out of date, then render 1:1 previews, and then see how the Fit view looks.  It's a long shot, but might worth a try if you have photos that notice that much.


----------

